# iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?



## DoctorCox (2. Januar 2013)

*iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Zuerst nochmal Frohes Neues euch allen nachträglich !

Vor einigen Tagen ist mir mein Handy (iPhone4, 32GB) flach mit dem Display nach vorne gefallen :/ Äußerlich keine Spuren zu sehen, seit dem kann ich aber nicht mehr telefonieren...
D.h. wenn ich jemanden anrufe, so wird zwar eine Verbindung hergestellt (der Anruf geht auf dem anderen Handy ein), ich kann dann aber meinen Gegenüber nicht hören, genausowenig
hört er mich...

Das Mikro meines Handys funktioniert aber eigentlich einwandfrei (Sprachaufzeichnung mit dem Handy gemacht). Deshalb ist mein Verdacht eben, das der obere Lautsprecher kaputt sein könnte...
Wenn ich aber beim telefonieren auf den großen Lautsprecher umtelle ändert sich nichts (weiterhin kein Ton/Stimme), was gg. den alleinigen Defekt es oberen Lautsprechers sprechen würde... 

Meine Frage ist nun also ob es mit dem Austaush des oberen Lautsprechers getan wäre, oder ob der Fehler doch woanders liegen könnte... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen 

Gruß DrCox


----------



## inzpekta (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Wenn das Mikro in Ordnung ist, dein Gesprächspartner dich aber nicht hört, dann denke ich doch das der Fehler woanders liegt...
Spielt es denn noch Musik über Lautsprecher ab?

Klingt eher wie ein Defekt im Sende/ Empfangsbereich.


----------



## derBoo (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Steck doch mal das Headset ein... wenns darüber geht, siehts gut aus...


----------



## Bensen (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Du kannst auch zum testen auch Sprachaufzeichnungen und Voicmails üben den oberen Lautsprechers abspielen lassen.


----------



## AMD x6 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich denke,Reset und Neuinstall hast du schon gemacht?und hilft nichts?


----------



## DoctorCox (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

@ inzepkta: Musik spielt es noch ab (aber dafür wird ja eh der "große" Lautsprecher unten genutzt)

@derboo: Werd ich gleich mal testen!

@ Bensen: Ok, jetzt bin ich verwirrt... Lautsprecher (der kleine obere, ders beim telefoniern nicht tut) funktioniert einwandfrei ?! 

@AMD x6: Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht getan... Werd ich mich im laufe des Abends mal drangeben! Bis jetzt war halt nur Silvester etc. wichtiger ;D


----------



## inzpekta (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Das generelle Problem ist doch das:



DoctorCox schrieb:


> ..., ich kann dann aber meinen Gegenüber nicht hören, genausowenig
> hört er mich...



Ein Austausch des Hörerlautsprechers würde nur eins der beiden Probleme lösen (wenn es denn daran lag).


----------



## DoctorCox (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Richtig, und außerdem tut's der Hörerlautsprecher ja nun anscheinend prinzipiell schon, nur eben beim telefonieren nicht ^^



DoctorCox schrieb:


> @ Bensen: Ok, jetzt bin ich verwirrt...  Lautsprecher (der kleine obere, ders beim telefoniern nicht tut)  funktioniert einwandfrei ?!


 
D.h. wahrscheinlich wird's im Falle eienr Reperatur doch teurer :/ die Frage ist halt nur weiterhin, wo jetzt das Problem liegen könnte.. ? Jmd ne idee?


----------



## inzpekta (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Geh in nen Apple Store und leg's da auf den Tisch. Musst ja nicht sagen das es gefallen ist.
Ich weiß das defekte 3GS-Modelle gegen neue 4er ausgetauscht werden, soll um die 150,- kosten.
Mein Nachbar hat's schon gemacht. Vielleicht klappts ja mit deinem 4er gegen ein 4S auch.
Aus dem 3GS wird nen 4er. Danke Apple

Wenn nicht erhebt Apple eine Gebühr für Serviceleistungen außerhalb der Garantieabdeckung von 161,10€ für eine Reparatur.
Hört sich für mich wie ein Maximalbetrag an:


> Wenn Sie Serviceleistungen außerhalb der Garantie in Anspruch nehmen möchten, ist eine Vorautorisierung Ihrer Kreditkarte
> für die oben genannte maximale Servicegebühr erforderlich. Dieser Betrag wird von Ihrem Kreditkartenlimit abgezogen. Die letztendlich
> fällige Servicegebühr wird während der Reparatur ermittelt und kann weniger als die oben genannte Servicegebühr betragen.
> 
> Quelle: Apple



Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist würd ich die natürlich in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## DoctorCox (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Ok, danke! DIie 160 wär ich noch bereit zu zahlen... 

Ja mit der Garantie ises so ne Sache... habs gebraucht auf ner Platform (nicht die Bucht) gekauft und Reklamation is erstmal ok, allerdings nur mit Eidesstaatlicher Erklärung, das der Fehler nicht selbst verursacht wurde... IS mir eigentlich zu heikel das einfach dahinzuschicken...

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall euch alen, und dann werd ich mich mal aufn Weg zm Apple-Shop machen


----------



## Iceananas (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Das Problem hört sich übrigens an, als wäre es das gleiche, dass ich mal mit einem alten Handy hatte. 

Da habe ich das Handy zerlegt und das Problem ausfindig gemacht, es war die Klinkebuchse. Die hatte nämlich ein Federkontakt, der dafür zuständig war, ein eingestecktes Headset zu erkennen. Dieser Kontakt war dauerhaft verbogen, so dass mein Handy dachte, es sei permanent ein Headset eingesteckt, obwohl das natürlich nicht der Fall war. Beim Telefonieren hats alles auf Headset umgeleitet, und da meist keins eingesteckt war, hat keiner der Gesprächspartner was hören können.

Vielleicht ist es auch dein Problem. Aber die beste Lösung ist es, einfach zum Apple Store zu gehen. Die sind teils äußerst Kulant und tauschen auch mal Geräte ohne Rechnung aus.


----------



## DoctorCox (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Hab ich grad mal flott versuch mim Headset, bringt aber auch keie Besserung...

 Naja dann hoff' ich mal auf Apple ;D


----------



## MrsPeggy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: iPhone 4 kein telefonieren mehr möglich! Nur Lautsprecher kaputt?*

Schließe mich diesem Thread gerade mal an, denn ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem iPhone 4. Kann zwar telefonieren, aber nur über den Lautsprecher. habe das heute erst festgestellt. ich weiß nicht, wie lange das schon ist, denn ich telefoniere sehr selten. Hardreset habe ich bereits gemacht, Software ist auf dem aktuellen Stand, Kopfhörer gefühlte 50 mal ein- und ausgesteckt. Musik kann ich über Kopfhörer und ohne hören. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch eine Lösung?


----------

